# New Radian XT SL Convertible



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

http://www.kiwikidsgear.com/product/...preorder.html#

Quote:

All of the features of the Radian XT with increased weight limit when used rear-facing!
Unlike other car seats with side impact protection wings, the Radian XT head wings are adjustable independent of the harness for a true custom fit.

Convertible seat for children from 5 to 45lbs (rear-facing) and up to 80lbs (forward facing) in a 5-point harness. Features a steel alloy frame and unique energy absorbing harness system. Height adjustable, aluminum reinforced head support with 7" deep side and EPS foam surrounding the child's head and body. The detachable base simplifies rear-facing installations and its low side profile makes child boarding a snap. Includes thick memory foam padding in the seat, infant cushion support and padded carry strap. Radian XT folds flat to be carried over your shoulder or like a back pack.

Colors: Bentley, Eclipse, Flora, Nitro, Petal, Ventura.
Stock Status (as of September 8):

New release - shipping late October!!

My question is how it is different than the XT? I wonder if the slot heights will be any different? And what does the detachable base mean???

p.s.- I








the Flora cover


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

I WANT ONE NOWWWWW!!!!!!

DS2's seat expires this month. Would it be bad to wait just one more month?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I am so excited about this!! I LOVE the Flora color too!

I'm pretty sure the detachable base is the same they have had before, it's a base that you connect for rear facing installation and take off when you want to forward face. It can be a total PITA because it doesn't make a more upright install easy but maybe they fixed it a bit.

I could potentially RF DS in that but since he's almost 6 I don't think he'll go for it. lol But I definitely want one for DD3 but I think I'll wait since she's only 17lbs right now and they may come out with an even better seat by the time she needs one.

But how awesome is it to have a 45lb rear facing seat in the US!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely awesome, but I want a 45lb rfing seat that installs more upright and has another inch or two of shell height, ideally. My kids wouldn't make it to 45 rfing in the radian before outgrowing by height. And I just chose the CA over the XT due to the issue of the radian being so reclined. When ds2 climbed in it reclined even a bit more than the install and was pretty close to 45 degrees then. I was worried as he grew that the angle would be too great with the weight of his head further up.

Now if SK would come out with a 30 degree rfing boot I'd be ecstatic!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I am so going to KidSurplus next week to play with their old Radians to see how they fit in my car! I think DS might not get to 45# in this, but he would likely get somewhere between 40# and 45#. That seals the deal for me!

The only hard part is DS regularly rides with his best friend in my backseat and the boys REALLY need to not be right beside each other. If the Radian fits like I think it will, he will have to be in the center and his friend will have to be right beside him. (I drive a Honda Civic)


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 

Now if SK would come out with a 30 degree rfing boot I'd be ecstatic!

If they did that, it would absolutely sell me on one. I'd even consider getting one for DD if we don't have another child before she hits 35lbs, just for the extra RF time.

But she hates being reclined. I have the TF at 35 degrees and wish I could put it more upright (both due to the "rules" and the fact that I can't make it install anymore upright in my car).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I really, really, really want to buy two of these seats, TODAY, but sadly the Radians are incompatible with my minivan







Too reclined...with a lot of sweat and grunting I was barely able to get 45 degrees, and my going-on-four year old won't tolerate being that reclined, plus, I was eating the dash.

If they redesign the boot to allow for different angles, I'll buy!


----------



## girlincircles (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 

My question is how it is different than the XT? I wonder if the slot heights will be any different? And what does the detachable base mean???

p.s.- I







the Flora cover

i'm pretty sure this hasn't been mentioned because the seat is available now and it may be common knowledge but in case someone stumbles across this through google, as i did, i just thought i'd mention that the difference lies in the ability to LATCH up to 80lbs. hence the "SL" which stands for super latch.

and i love the flora cover, too. we have one being delivered tomorrow







can't wait!


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing of importance to add...but I have the Flora cover and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!! It's just gorgeous. We have the seat installed RF in my tiny '99 Chevy Tracker.


----------

